# growth plates on front legs?



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

hello







we visit a maltese-turned-yorkie breeder who lives near our home quite often, and on our last visit, she informed us that lucy's growth plates were still open, but felt like they were getting smaller. i was like







and asked her how she could tell. and apparently if you straighten the front leg and feel in the knee area, if you can feel a little knob, its an open growth plate? i've never heard of this before and thought i'd see if any of you experts had. thanks


----------

